# Swift Sundance 590PR water pump



## 102512 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi, 
i'm new to this forum bit i need a quick bit of advice!
i own a 2006 model swift sundance 590PR, when i use the cold water the pump starts turning itself on and off very quickly, even though the water tank is full of water and the van is level, i looked in the manuel and it said to adjust the screw on top of the pump, i tried this and it hasn't made any diffrence!
has anyone any advice on what it might be as the dealer are not to sure!
many thanks for any replies.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

try opening and closing the taps or run the taps when filling up with water it's an air lock in the hot water tank i used to get the same thing before i did the above


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Scoobydoo, What you have is a pump & a seperate pressure regulated cut out switch which is very sensitive to voltage fluctuations. Therefore the settings will be different between say, sat in your drive for a fortnight, at the end of a long drive or when you turn the battery charger on. It is imperative though that ALL air is removed from the system. The quickest method which i use at work is close all taps bar cold kitchen, Run till constant turn off, then bathroom cold, then kitchen hot, bathroom hot & finally shower head cold & hot. Only then do you adjust the screw so that when you close the tap off the pump runs for a couple of seconds no more. Job done. If your pump tops up more then roughly twice an hour after that you have aleak in the system, Happy camping, Steve


----------



## 102512 (Jan 17, 2007)

ok thanks for that, so i need to remove all air in the system, when i fill the water tank up and have the taps open should i turn the pump on as well? also do i need to open the taps every time i fill the the tank up? thanks again, i'm new to motorcaravaning so i need some advice on the water system in them!


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi Scoobydo.
Our swift has a small water tank so we run the pump and open the taps when filling. Then turn them off when there's no longer air coming-out in the water.
If we do this we can have a long weekend fishing without running-out.  
If we don't we can't  




regards....nige


----------



## 102512 (Jan 17, 2007)

ok thank you all,
i will give that a try! my free membership has run out so i can't post any more replys 
thanks again
jake


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

time to pay your tenner and join us


----------

